# Lyhenteet ja sijapäätteiden pois jättäminen



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Yhtiön tekemässä kyselyssä kysyttiin:



> Miten jo olemassa olevia tapoja ja työkaluja voitaisiin käyttää tehokkaammin verkostoitumiseen ja siltojen rakentamiseen osastojen välillä?



Tässä yhden työntekijän vastaus (tähdennykset ovat minun):



> Johdonmukainen työ *CPD Fi* on yhteisellä asialla tapaan. On esim erikoista tehdä strategiatyötä vain *FD *voimin. *AD *on lukuisia tutkijoita, joilla on monipuolista osaamista. Nyt heidät on jätetty tehtäviensä vangiksi eikä osallistettu yhteiseen työhön.



"CPD Fi" on kyseisen yhtiön lyhennetty nimi ja "FD"/"AD" ovat näköjään yhtiön sisäisiä osastoja tai vastaavia.

Asiayhteyden perusteella näyttää, että lyhenteet on ymmärrettävä näin:

_CPD Fi on ..._ = _CPD Fi*:ssa*/*-lla* on ...

FD voimin_ = _FD*:n* voimin

AD on ..._ = _AD*:lla* on ..._

Miksi arvelette, että sijapäätteet on jätetty kokonaan pois näiltä sanoilta?

Eli onko kyseessä jokin (laajasti käytössä oleva) pikakirjoitustyyli, jonka mukaan lyhenteitä ei pitäisi taivuttaa?

Kiitoksia ajastanne


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Ei missään nimessä ole mikään laajasti käytössä oleva tyyli. Joskus voin itse kirjoittaa jotain tuon tapaista, kun teen nopeita muistiinpanoja esim. luennolla tai palaverissa, mutta en välttämättä itsekään osaisi tulkita merkintöjäni enää pitkän ajan kuluttua. 

Varsinkin virke _"Johdonmukainen työ CPD Fi on yhteisellä asialla tapaan."_ jää minulle täysin arvoitukseksi. Sanoisin, että vastaajalla on ehkä ollut kova kiire, tai lievä luki-häiriö, tai hänen äidinkielensä on muu kuin suomi. Tai ehkä hän ei vain osaa ilmaista itseään kirjoittamalla - yllättävän paljon on ihmisiä, jotka käyttävät puhuttua kieltä hyvinkin taitavasti, mutta kirjallinen ilmaisu on huonoa.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos vastauksesta, MP!



Maunulan Pappa said:


> Varsinkin virke _"Johdonmukainen työ CPD Fi on yhteisellä asialla tapaan."_ jää minulle täysin arvoitukseksi.



Ehkä "on yhteisellä asialla" ≈ "on yhteiseksi eduksi"?

Hämäräksi jää kuitenkin, miten "tapaan" toimii tässä yhteydessä.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Gavril said:


> Ehkä "on yhteisellä asialla" ≈ "on yhteiseksi eduksi"?


Kyllä, se tarkoittaa juuri sitä: toimii kaikkien puolesta, kaikkien yhteiseksi eduksi. Mutta virkkeessä kokonaisuutena ei ole päätä eikä häntää.


----------

